

The Hacker Way, an alternative to Agile - tosh
http://www.vimeo.com/110554082

======
tosh
An incredibly polemic delivery. Erik Meijer is a manifestation of the 10th man
here.

If you look beyond the surface/delivery of the talk you will see some profound
truth about the industry we're in.

I also see some parallels between what he is recommending and the way
YCombinator and many Valley companies are set up (in stark contrast to the
rest of the industry).

Great talk. Thought provoking.

